# Hate To Ask.....



## Billh50 (Dec 5, 2015)

Health has been up and down with my heart and been fighting off congestive heart failure again. But just got news that my prostate cancer is back. Had prostate out 6yrs ago so evidently cancer has moved somewhere. Going to see the doc on 23rd to see what we are going to do. 
Would appreciate any prayers between now and then.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2015)

Done!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Dec 5, 2015)

You are in our prayers.   Take care.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 5, 2015)

Coming up now!

sent from somewhere in East Texas!


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 5, 2015)

I know what you mean with the congestive heart failure. you don't need any more problem on top. My prayers are with you.


----------



## francist (Dec 5, 2015)

Hang in there, Bill. Thinking of you.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Dec 5, 2015)

Done, Bill. Hope things go well.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 5, 2015)

Absolutely done brother.


----------



## David S (Dec 6, 2015)

Prayers sent Bill.  All the best.

David


----------



## TomKro (Dec 6, 2015)

Praying for you.
Tom


----------



## olcopper (Dec 6, 2015)

Prayers lifted from South Georgia, hang tough!
olcopper


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 6, 2015)

You got 'em.


----------



## Jim1946 SB9" (Dec 6, 2015)

Prayers


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone......I do appreciate the thoughts and prayers. This has not been a good year for me or my wife so I am hoping next year is better.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 6, 2015)

I also will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Bill.  Hang in there!


----------



## 'Topcraft (Dec 6, 2015)

Hoping that 2016 will be a good year for you, hang in there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from south jersey


----------



## eosborne9w6 (Dec 9, 2015)

Done, I hope you're doing well soon.


----------



## gotogojo (Dec 21, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> I also will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Bill.  Hang in there!


when a person needs pray and we all do if we know it or not you can never get too many of them or too often. they work I know for our family  wifes liver c. 7 yrs clean  thank the good lord gotogojo


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Dec 21, 2015)

Done!


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 22, 2015)

Going to the doctors tomorrow. So will see what plans he has for me.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 22, 2015)

Good Luck Bill. I'm praying for you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2015)

You have mine. Best of luck, and keep your chin up. Mike


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 11, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> Health has been up and down with my heart and been fighting off congestive heart failure again. But just got news that my prostate cancer is back. Had prostate out 6yrs ago so evidently cancer has moved somewhere. Going to see the doc on 23rd to see what we are going to do.
> Would appreciate any prayers between now and then.


You got my prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 12, 2016)

Well, after a couple tests they can't do anything other than hormone shots to keep the cancer at bay. So looks like a shot every 6 - 12 months for now unless it gets more aggressive. As for the heart problems, It is failing little by little and with the cancer and my age there is no chance for a transplant. So it is just a matter of time. Hopefully a longer time than a short time.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear your prognosis. As to the prostate cancer my dad was diagnosed with it over twenty yrs ago and had the hormone injections. He just passed at 91. I'm sure I'm not telling you anything new, but live as healthy as you can and enjoy every day to the fullest. All the best, Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 12, 2016)

Hang in there Bill. Things can and will get better. The only thing constant in this world is change, it never stops happening.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mcostello (Jan 12, 2016)

Prayers gladly offered. Do You have any chips to be making?


----------



## core-oil (Jan 12, 2016)

Kindest thoughts & prayers sent over for you Bill


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys......only problem I have right now that is getting to me is mechanical work on the truck and jeep. Truck needs a wire harness put in for plow and the jeep just stopped running 2 days ago. Between the prostate and fighting off congestive heart failure I can't be outside for more than 15 minutes without getting short of breath ot having to pee. Told my wife shee needs to find someone who can work on this stuff cheap cause I can't do it anymore and I can't afford to pay much to have it done.


----------



## TommyD (Jan 12, 2016)

Included in mine, my fellow CT resident. 

Unfortunately no wrench is cheap nowaday. Does E C Goodwin Tech still take work for the students to work on? Give them a shout *(860) 827-7736.*
.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 12, 2016)

Tommy,
I thought of them for the Jeep. But since I just now got insurance for my wife so she can get the last aneurysm taken care of I am not sure I will even have enough left after paying all the bills. Time will tell. I did tell the wife I am not going to sell my old harley just to fix the jeep or the truck.


----------



## kvt (Jan 12, 2016)

Prayers are still with you and hope that something works out on the truck or the jeep.   I know what it is like not being able to work on your own stuff any longer.   I often try then pay for it later for a while.  There should be some local place where they will do something for you to at least get you mobile.


----------



## TommyD (Jan 13, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> Tommy,
> I thought of them for the Jeep. But since I just now got insurance for my wife so she can get the last aneurysm taken care of I am not sure I will even have enough left after paying all the bills. Time will tell. I did tell the wife I am not going to sell my old harley just to fix the jeep or the truck.



A Jeep AND a Harley man, me too! Wouldn't sell my toys either.

I don't think they charge a whole heck of a lot, give them a call and ask. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## MrFixIt (Jan 16, 2016)

Prayers sent!


----------



## mcostello (Jan 17, 2016)

BI take it to the MAN, He has ways that We do not know they are there.


----------

